# Blu-Ray player and older TV?



## skier-24 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was given a Blu-Ray player recently. It only has a HDMI output. My Hitachi 53FDX20B RPTV has probably every kind of input but HDMI. What do I need to connect the Blu-Ray player to it without spending a lot of money? 

The Hitachi is giving me trouble lately. Sometimes takes a while to come on. It starts with a few lines across the screen. The it expands to a football shaped picture. Eventually the picture goes full screen and is good until I turn it off. So I might be in the market for a new TV anyway.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have an HDMI - DVI-D cable that worked great with my old TV. Of course it will not carry sound, you will also need a S/PDIF coax or Toslink connected from the Blu-ray to your receiver.
Visit our friends at RAM Electronics for a good price on a quality cable like this.


----------

